# Heart question?



## Illtemper (Oct 10, 2012)

So here I am about a month out for my last blood test. After the test some levels were high so I dropped my test levels down to only taking 50mg every 84hours like it was suggested to try, doc wanted me to stop completely and since he is not familiar with Hrt I'd rather listen to my brother on here. Now for about the last 2 weeks I get heart palpitations mainly at night when I'm relaxing, I know that's pretty much when you natural cycle of test is lower. Now I'm going for another blood test to see where my levels are at and I can say I don't feel really good anymore. As if the test is too low now. For me running 125 every 5days had me at 863 I day 5 right before my next injection.. I'm curious to see what it will be at this level now. 

My question is as I've been reading more, I've read low test will cause Heart palpitations has anyone else had experience with this at all? Its kind of freaky cause at night it seems to be getting more and more the farther away after my injection. The day of my injection I'll be ok but the day after is when I'll feel it...  

On the plus side of things, I donated yesterday and all my levels were pretty good my iron was slightly high but it did come down for what it was. Usually it doesn't read on the meter cause its high, yesterday it read 18.3, my blood pressure was good too.. I'm pretty sure it was the deca causingy issues before or the peptide causing the high numbers....

Anyways thanks for reading and all the help!!


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2012)

I have not had any problems with heart palpitations.  Are you getting bloods checked anytime soon?


----------



## Cashout (Oct 10, 2012)

The only real way to assess what you are describing is through the use of an EKG. The "palpitations" you are describing may originate from many different sources - i.e. prolapse valve, ventricular spasm, ect. Identifying the source will allow a cardiologist to address the underlying condition(s) that is(are) generating the symptoms you have.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> The only real way to assess what you are describing is through the use of an EKG. The "palpitations" you are describing may originate from many different sources - i.e. prolapse valve, ventricular spasm, ect. Identifying the source will allow a cardiologist to address the underlying condition(s) that is(are) generating the symptoms you have.



This is true.... Don't panic about it though. Most times, heart palpitations or irregularities in heart beat are harmless.


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 10, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is true.... Don't panic about it though. Most times, heart palpitations or irregularities in heart beat are harmless.



This is why I'm asking, I don't wanna panic and don't think I need to since I was perfectly fine till I lowered my test levels like I have.. I called today so I could get a referral from the doc to get a blood test and also I found an Hrt clinic right by the house that I never knew was here. I called them and have an appointment on Friday morning.. At the clinic it's a consultation and labs so I'll let ins pay for one and this clinic I'll have to pay cash since I don't not have a good ins provider right now.....  
I just thought I'd ask to see if anyone else has had these issues at all.. As I said if you look up low t and heart palpitations, heart palpitations is related to symptoms of low t.....  Is its possible that 50mg e84hrs not enough for me? Blood tests will tell me..  Atleast this is what I'm hoping and it's not something serious!


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 10, 2012)

I should say I'm noticing that stress brings it on also and I'm getting stressed more lately. Not so much from outside but I'm getting more edgy with stupid shit like I used to before I started Hrt. Something stupid will aggravate me and then sometimes I'll feel it...  I don't get it..... I can say I feel crappy and don't like it!!


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2012)

Let us know what your blood tests show.  Could be estro is off from adjusting your test dose.  I did have chest pains years ago.  This was before hrt.  It was from dealing with a wife that was mentally unstable.  After getting rid of her I have not had an episode since.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 10, 2012)

You need:
1) Blood work
2) Stress Test
3) EKG

At 38, my GP does all of the above since I have had heart disease in my family. The EKG will only show if there has been any irregular activity, while the stress test will show how your heart handles stress. I just had an EKG done 8 weeks into this cycle, and everything looked normal.


----------



## curls (Oct 10, 2012)

There could be alot of things causing this.  I have an irregular heart rate when I drink to much caffine.  Stress brings on irreguar heart rate as well for me.  I have m.valve prolapse as well but is not a big deal because there is no backwords blood flow.

 Try to keep track of what you were doing before it happens, your doctor will ask.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

This was a very scary thing for me a year ago
I finished my cycle and started getting them wicked bad all times of the day
Naturly I thought I fucked my self bad on my first ever cycle 
I had to wait two months for a god damn cardiologist and he did for me what the above posters have said
Ekc 
Stress test
No bloods though
They all where negative oddly and I had described my past few months
I found out my palpitations actually where from dramatic weight loss on my diet between cycles and two much fat was passing threw my heart
The reason this is kinda related is I had a test level of 207 (failed pct) 

Absulutly call a cardiologist


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 11, 2012)

Well i called the doc today and im hoping to hear from him tomorrow.. I also made an appointment with this chicago vitality clinic.. I dont know how i feel about the place yet cause when i called i was asking the receptionist questions she had no clue of but it was the receptionist so i cant hold anything against them yet.....  Ill pay the money and see what they have to say.....   

Now about this issue. i know caffine and bring it on also from what i have been reading. Is 2 cups of coffee enough to do that?? I have one in the am and one in the pm and not cause i feel so tired or that, i just got hooked on the taste......... I could probably switch to decaf and wouldnt notice a thing.. I really dont get a pick me up from coffee. Energy pills on the other hand......   I dont take those anymore since im not doing construction anymore but DAMN i loved the jolt those gave me!  

@FOUR1----  im guessing after a bit they went away for you???


----------



## curls (Oct 11, 2012)

sometimes I can drink 1-2 cups and nothing other times 1 cup can set my heart off.  I have been in the ER a few times hooked up to all the machines with alarms going off because my heart was not beating correctly.  They always turn the alarms to silent because they get tired of hearing them go off constantly.    When my heart calms down and they have run all there test they just send me home.  You can have a small part of your heart that is triggered by a stimulant which causes irregular heart beats.  The procedure to correct this small part of the heart muscle is to burn or freeze the cells.  To get to the heart they go up through your piss hole (for women or men) - at least this is the way that was used @5 years ago.   I chose to limit my caffine instead of having the problem fixed.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 11, 2012)

curls said:


> There could be alot of things causing this.  I have an irregular heart rate when I drink to much caffine.  Stress brings on irreguar heart rate as well for me.  I have m.valve prolapse as well but is not a big deal because there is no backwords blood flow.
> 
> Try to keep track of what you were doing before it happens, your doctor will ask.



I agree for what it's worth.  The ONLY time I get palpitations is from too much caffein...be it coffee, tea, energy drinks.  Check it out.


----------



## PFM (Oct 11, 2012)

Bloods right NOW!
Check for thick blood: RBC's. Hemo, BUN and reduced GFR.
This is nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes correct they went away and I just
Completed 20 week cycle with I Think one palpitation 
But let me tell u, I was pretty freeked


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes correct they went away and I just
Completed 20 week cycle with I Think one palpitation 
But let me tell u, I was pretty freeked


----------



## BigFella (Oct 12, 2012)

Coffee does it for me. Has been the culprit whenever I've had them for the past 30 years.


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so i got bloods taken on friday morning, should have results on tuesday and ill see my GP on tuesday...   Now why is it always so hard with a new doc to get him to test what you want\need tested? I called the doc to get his referral so i could get the blood work done but he only wanted to test my testosterone levels and cbc. So i asked can you write it so they check my estrogen also. Well he just kept sayin no, you dont need that blah blah blah, after talking to him on the phone he agreed to just add it to the list but why is it such a fight in the first place.......  Atleast this doc is smart enough to come out and say "i dont do hormones and dont know anything about them".  I can respect that but the more i learn myself the more i know 'docs' are only as smart as the drug reps teach them.........  Of course this guy wants to take me off testosterone and put me on anti depressants after i told him how miserible life was before i started my hrt...........     

Anyways just thought id update.. I will give an update after tuesday too..   I did cancel my appt with the hrt clinic that is here by my house, talking to them on the phone i asked for a consultation and they told me for a consult and lab work it was 150, not bad but i had just gotten lab work done and really i just wanna sit down and talk on how they run things since i would be a cash payin customer.  Well for me just to sit down and talk about how they operate it was gonna cost me 100.....................  I decided to cancel and save the cash, i was kind of bummed they didnt have some sort of free consultation.... I told the lady on the phone, im not looking for any treatment or for them to read my lab work i just wanna talk about the kind of service i would get and the costs of everything. I dont think i should be charged 100 for that..............  

One more thing, I forgot to mention ever since i started taking 50mg e 84 i havent taking an AI at all till yesterday. Im thinking and ill find out tuesday if my e is high would it cause you to feel weird like i was??


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 15, 2012)

Most palpitations are from preventricular contractions. Almost harmless and everyone has them sometimes, but you need a ECG. Most fam docs have em nowadays


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 16, 2012)

I have had some wicked heart flutters / PVC / arrhythmia since I was 21 or 22.  I'm 30 now.  I got it more often during heavy training loads and less rest as well as when in calorie deficit, though it would happen at random times as well.  My cholesterol has always been awesome and no history of heart problems in my family.  At my worst I was getting them at least every week if not 2-3x a day, but now I only get them every 6 months or so and they aren't as bad.  The main difference has been an increased caloric intake, not sitting at 5% body fat year round, and not doing 12-15 hours of cardio a week.

How's your blood work now? If its all clear, are you over training?  Getting good rest?  Eating plenty?  Getting enough salt and potassium?  Make sure all of that is in balance first before you start thinking its a true heart problem.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya man docs suck at doing what u want them to
Do.   They think they know u better then u do. I had to go
Two three doctors for my first test

I'm taking my lab work from private md labs to my new primary care and going to ask him to retest everything
I'm hoping he will with lab work to go by


----------

